# 2.5hp outboard engines: The best?



## PCP

I need to buy a small 4 stroke outboard engine and I want your advice about it.

I used for many years a Tohatsu small 2 stroke engine that had give me full satisfaction and never give a problem, but now we have to use 4st engines and that one is out of question.

4st engines are a lot heavier and that rules out anything except the smaller ones, with a weight between 15 and 19kg.

I have tried the Honda and I did not like it: Makes an infernal noise.

Have heard that the small Yamaha has sometimes trouble in starting.

Heard good things about the Suzuki.

and nothing about the Tohatsu, Selva, or about the several Chinese inexpensive one.

Low weight, easy start, low noise and of course trouble free are the main requirements for me and I guess for everyone, not to mention price, of course.

So, who was information to share?


----------



## T37Chef

For an engine that small, what about a torqeedo electric outboard? They are expensive but not having to carry fuel would be a big plus in my book. For long term cruising they may not be the best answer, but weekends they would be ideal.

torqeedo: Produktübersicht

I used to own the Honda 2 hp, being only air cooled it was loud, and I found it very sensitive to fuel, cold, anything but perfect conditions, hated the thing


----------



## dabnis

I have had a Honda 2HP for over 20 years. Still runs perfectly after being run hard for that time. Don't know how to compare the noise issue but it has never bothered me. Has a lot of thrust, driving a 12 foot Jon boat with two people and fishing gear at 5.4 mph per the GPS, weighs 27 lbs and uses almost one pint of gas for about four hours of trolling. Based on my experience I would buy another one.

Paul T

Forgot this, we are at 6,700 feet elevation so it is down somewhat on power compared to sea level.


----------



## MikeOReilly

I'm on the same search PCP, and have pretty much decided on a new 3.5 hp Tohatsu. I've decided against the Honda 2 hp b/c of the noise. It looks great, but it is air cooled, hence the noise.

I seriously considered the Torqeedo Travel. Love the idea of no gasoline, and the aesthetics of low noise and renewal power seems great. But the limited range, and very high cost (could by two or three new gas engines for the same price) has led me back to the Tohatsu 3.5.


----------



## jrd22

I bought a new Yamaha 4hp which is very similar to the smaller hp models (single cylinder). Hated it for several reasons (loud, hard start, finicky). Sold it at a loss just to get rid of it and bought a used two stroke. Love it. Sorry I can't offer a good suggestion PCP, maybe they have been improved in the last two years, hope so.

Edit: I have a friend that bought a new Torqeedo, he's had trouble with it, not sure exactly what all the problems have been but we could only get it to work intermittently the one time I was out with him on his Hobie and it was less than a year old. Replacement batteries are REALLY expensive I guess.


----------



## LakeSuperiorGeezer

On the Honda, wear ear plugs. Corrosion inside the engine is not a problem with air cooling, although I have to admit that the stainless steels they use in some of the modern outboards is an improvement


----------



## Leocat66

Am I to understand that you are not allowed to use the 2 stroke motors any longer or that you just do not wish to do so? We still have a 2.5 merc, 2 stroke, which has been just perfect on our 6'8" Montgomery dink. Weight is the main consideration for us.

Evinrude has the small E-Tec engines which are 2 stroke but EPA approved as related to emissions issues. They seem to be lighter than the 4 stroke engines. My neighbor has a larger E-Tec and loves it. It is now 5 years old and has had no issues.


----------



## JimsCAL

Love my Yamaha 2hp 2-stroke. Light (22 lbs) and reliable.


----------



## john madill

*2.5hp outboards..here's a gamechanger....*

here's something very new, a propane-powered outboard:

Propane powered Outboard Marine Engine, 2.5HP, Short Shaft (Lehr) - Four-Stroke Outboards

i have no connection to west marine or the makers of this motor but it sounds interesting.

reviews i've read said it always starts on the first pull, no priming or choking involved, no gas to get stale or gum up the carb.

i have the Honda 2hp and live with the noise. what i don't like about the Honda is not having neutral. the centrifugal clutch is nice but is not an honest neutral until the motor has warmed up.


----------



## Siamese

I've used my new Suzuki 2.5 for one season. I like it. I had no problems with it, but I have only one season as a reference. 

Pro: 
Good runnablilty
Plenty of power for moving my 7' inflatable
nice controls
easy to service (change oil)
lightweight..easy to move from sternrail to dinghy in water

Con:
The noise...seemed pleasant enough at first, like my old Honda Trail 90 from 1966. A quieter two cylinder four stroke engine would be awesome, but likely too expensive. In this power range, you just have to deal with the racket and vibration. I should add that the Suzuki is no noisier than its competition. 

I can certainly recommend the Suzuki 2.5, based on my experience. 

The main downside to these small motors, IMO, is their vulnerability to stale gas. Carbs with tiny jets that tend to get clogged up. The shelf life of modern gasoline is not long, maybe 4 to 6 weeks before it begins to go bad. More, but not indefinite if you use fuel stabilizer. That's a problem for most of who don't use our little outboards all the time. I try to avoid problems by putting a little stabilizer in the outboard's tank when I'm done using it for a couple weeks or more and letting the engine run until the carb is empty. I pour leftover fuel from my two gallon red jerry can into my car. Next time I plan to cruise and use the 2.5, I get fresh fuel for it. With these little engines, it's ALL about the fuel.


----------



## MarkSF

You can use existing 2 stroke motors, it's just that they can't sell new ones anymore. To be more precise, new outboards have to meet newer emissions requirements, and the manufacturers did that with 4 strokes. They might have been able to develop better 2 strokes, but that's a moot point.

I've owned the Tohatsu 3.5 4 stroke, and now have the Suzuki 2.5. I liked the Tohatsu a lot more. It seemed to be better made, and ran better. The Suzuki has an annoying habit of stalling if you open the throttle too fast. The Tohatsu always ran perfectly, except for the time I took it to a lake at 10,000 ft. (turns out I should have put in high altitude jets)

The downside was the Tohatsu was a bit heavier, 43 lbs vs. 35 or so.

There's nothing stopping you from buying a used 2-stroke off Craigslist or whatever, btw.


----------



## PCP

Leocat66 said:


> Am I to understand that you are not allowed to use the 2 stroke motors any longer or that you just do not wish to do so? We still have a 2.5 merc, 2 stroke, which has been just perfect on our 6'8" Montgomery dink. Weight is the main consideration for us.
> 
> ..


Yes, they cannot sell 2st engines in Europe anymore. There is a moratorium on 2st engines. If you have one you can still use it, I don't know exactly till when.

In fact I agree with that law. A 2 stroke engine puts oil on the water, no matter the emissions.

Yes, I agree, weight is important but a 4st engine can be hard to start so that is also important, as noise, in what regards no water cooled engines.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

MarkSF said:


> ..
> 
> I've owned the Tohatsu 3.5 4 stroke, and now have the Suzuki 2.5. I liked the Tohatsu a lot more. It seemed to be better made, and ran better. The Suzuki has an annoying habit of stalling if you open the throttle too fast. The Tohatsu always ran perfectly, except for the time I took it to a lake at 10,000 ft. (turns out I should have put in high altitude jets)
> 
> The downside was the Tohatsu was a bit heavier, 43 lbs vs. 35 or so.
> 
> ..


Thanks. Regarding the Suzuky 2.5, that was the one that I had better references, do you had any problems with starting?

Regarding the Tohatsu, if the 3.5 runs well, the chances are the smaller 2.5 runs well too. That one weights 38.6lbs but unfortunately the small one weights the same.

The Susuky 2.5 weights 29lbs and that is a considerable difference.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PaulinVictoria

I have a Suzuki 2.5hp, bought it new last summer. Seems to work fine, having neutral is a nice bonus over the Honda 2hp, so you can actually start it with some choke without the dingy disappearing into the distance. Has started everytime, runs fairly quiet, lightweight. Just have to watch out for the piss coming in the boat when you spin it into reverse


----------



## Faster

Agree with Paul that the neutral gear is worth the extra money and weight.. we have a 7 year old Nissan 3.5 that has performed flawlessly despite being relatively rarely used. However it is a two stroke...

Made by Tohatsu, as are merc and others in that range, Nissan offered the best warranty. Not sure if Tohatsu makes the 4 strokes for all the others too...


----------



## tommays

There is and emissions rule that does NOT care how many strokes it has and the big two strokes 250HP are quite clean and the technology has worked its way down to 15 hp 2s. 

The large DFI 4 strokes are also really clean and top out at 350HP but there freaking BIG 

At the below 15 hp level the tech cost to much money and weight SO you have POS 4 stroke motors


----------



## MarkSF

PCP said:


> Thanks. Regarding the Suzuky 2.5, that was the one that I had better references, do you had any problems with starting?
> 
> Regarding the Tohatsu, if the 3.5 runs well, the chances are the smaller 2.5 runs well too. That one weights 38.6lbs but unfortunately the small one weights the same.
> 
> The Susuky 2.5 weights 29lbs and that is a considerable difference.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Paulo


The Suzuki always starts on the first pull. The Tohatsu ALWAYS started on the third pull. I'd call both of them very reliable starters.


----------



## fallard

Lehr also is also introducing a 5 hp propane OB motor. You can get more info at LEHR - Environmentally Friendly Technology. West Marine lists both the 2.5 and 5 hp models online, too. If propane is readily available in Portugal, it might be an interesting option.

I don't have any connection to Lehr or West Marine.


----------



## delite

Leocat66 said:


> Evinrude has the small E-Tec engines which are 2 stroke but EPA approved as related to emissions issues. They seem to be lighter than the 4 stroke engines. My neighbor has a larger E-Tec and loves it. It is now 5 years old and has had no issues.


I think the Evinrude 2 strokes are made by Bombardier


----------



## dennisonberwick

*Very happy with the 2.5 hp Suzuki*

I bought a new Suzuki 2.5 hp made in Thailand three years ago and am very happy with it. I don't use it very often (as I prefer to row) but it runs very smoothly, doesn't drink a lot of gas. It's small, light and not expensive.

As I don't use it very often, it has spent a lot of time laying on the side recommeded by Suzuki for stowing (handle down). The only trouble I had was when the starter coil would not turn because the oil had drained above the spark plug. Easy to fix. Good as new and now the outboard stays upright on a board from the mizzen mast shrouds.


----------



## PalmettoSailor

I've got a Yamaha F2.5 and have had a couple of times when it took some pulls to get started. but its never left me stranded.

I am interested in selling it to get a larger motor since we've moved to a heavier RIB dink. I want to keep the weight down and think a 4-6 HP would be the ticket.


----------



## PCP

Leocat66 said:


> Evinrude has the small E-Tec engines which are 2 stroke but EPA approved as related to emissions issues. They seem to be lighter than the 4 stroke engines. My neighbor has a larger E-Tec and loves it. It is now 5 years old and has had no issues.


Humm, about Evirude I found this:

Evinrude announced today it has entered into an agreement with Tohatsu to have Tohatsu supply Evinrude outboard engines in the 3.5-HP to 15-HP range. The engines will be available in 2012.

Evinrude Announces New Engines 3.5-HP to 15-HP - Moderated Discussion Areas

and it seems it is true because this seems to be very similar to the Tohatsu 3.5:

3.5 HP | Portable engines | Evinrude.com

I don't find any small 2st engines on the Evinrude site.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

fallard said:


> Lehr also is also introducing a 5 hp propane OB motor. You can get more info at LEHR - Environmentally Friendly Technology. West Marine lists both the 2.5 and 5 hp models online, too. If propane is readily available in Portugal, it might be an interesting option.
> 
> I don't have any connection to Lehr or West Marine.


I don't sail in Portugal (I have sailed already and know all of it). I sail a bit everywhere and the problem in that kind of engine is that it could be difficult to find in any place.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

Thanks to all. You have been awesome and I have decided. Based on what you say it would be a Suzuky 2.5. The Tohatsu 3.5 would also be an option if I was not the kind of guy that takes always the engine from the dinghy even to sail a short distance, and the Suzuky weight makes the difference.

Besides I give little use to the engine. Last year, staying allmost all the days on anchor, on 3 weeks I have used two times. I like to row.

Also Suzuki is offering what seems to be a nice package with a tender at a good price. The tender has a high pressure inflated floor, an inflated keel and what looks to be a good and resistant oar fitting (important to me).

Catalogue - Suzumar Brochure - Suzuki Marine Europe - (Version JPG) - page 2

Does anybody have information on it:´

Suzumar 230 DS:


----------



## MarkSF

PCP said:


> Humm, about Evirude I found this:
> 
> Evinrude announced today it has entered into an agreement with Tohatsu to have Tohatsu supply Evinrude outboard engines in the 3.5-HP to 15-HP range. The engines will be available in 2012.
> 
> Evinrude Announces New Engines 3.5-HP to 15-HP - Moderated Discussion Areas
> 
> and it seems it is true because this seems to be very similar to the Tohatsu 3.5:
> 
> 3.5 HP | Portable engines | Evinrude.com
> 
> I don't find any small 2st engines on the Evinrude site.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Paulo


Interesting, so now Tohatsu make the small Nissans, Mercurys AND Evinrudes. Still don't see why you would pay more for them when you can buy an identical Tohatsu-badged engine for less.


----------



## MarkSF

dennisonberwick said:


> I bought a new Suzuki 2.5 hp made in Thailand three years ago and am very happy with it. I don't use it very often (as I prefer to row) but it runs very smoothly, doesn't drink a lot of gas. It's small, light and not expensive.
> 
> As I don't use it very often, it has spent a lot of time laying on the side recommeded by Suzuki for stowing (handle down). The only trouble I had was when the starter coil would not turn because the oil had drained above the spark plug. Easy to fix. Good as new and now the outboard stays upright on a board from the mizzen mast shrouds.


I had the same problem with oil in the cylinder. Drained it out, cleaned the plug, it started right up. Seems to be if you store it at certain angles. To be sure, transport it upright.


----------



## delite

MarkSF said:


> Interesting, so now Tohatsu make the small Nissans, Mercurys AND Evinrudes. Still don't see why you would pay more for them when you can buy an identical Tohatsu-badged engine for less.


E-Tecs are definitely made by Bombardier and it appears right now all Evinrude engines are made there. At the bottom of the Evinrude page you can see you are actually on a Bombardier page. Dont know if they are changing to Tohatsu.


----------



## Siamese

A previous poster mentioned the Suzuki 2.5's habit of wanted to stall if you apply throttle rapidly. I'd forgotten that when I posted my positive opinion of the Suzuki. 

Yup, if you're cruising along at 1/4 throttle and goose it, it'll stutter. It's really kind of lame that they'd have this problem. All in all, I can't say that it would keep my from buying the same engine again. Interesting to hear that mine isn't the only one that does that.


----------



## faisond

Perfectly reliable service from my Yamaha 2.5 going on it's 6th season. No starting issues. Idle speed requires tweaking from time to time with screwdriver. No big deal.


----------



## MarkCK

I have always run Tohatsu's and they have always run fine. One thing that I don't think that anyone has mentioned is that ethanol doesn't run as well in a 2 stroke as in a 4 stroke. Although they will run a lot better if you put some Blue Sta-Bil in it as well as mix it with oil that is specially formulated for ethanol gasoline blends.


----------



## SCsailingdog

I recently purchased the Suzuki 2.5 hp 4-stroke and love it! It is powerful, quiet, lightweight and started first pull out of the box! What an engine. I had it for 4 days and traded it for an old Catalina 22. At 30.1 pounds it is awesome. I liked it so much, I am going to buy my second one from onlineoutboards.com in less than a week! Fantastic price, prompt free delivery, who could ask for anything more?


----------



## kayaire

*Re: 2.5hp outboards..here's a gamechanger....*

Checked into the Lehr 2.5hp propane outboard and discovered low, low ratings from verified buyers. Quality issues and poor service issues scared me off, and I was super excited about propane. Tohatsu has recently introduced a 5hp propane outboard which is way too much engine for my inflatable but indications are that it is the better choice than Lehr for a propane outboard.


----------



## Minnesail

*Re: 2.5hp outboards..here's a gamechanger....*



kayaire said:


> Checked into the Lehr 2.5hp propane outboard and discovered low, low ratings from verified buyers. Quality issues and poor service issues scared me off, and I was super excited about propane. Tohatsu has recently introduced a 5hp propane outboard which is way too much engine for my inflatable but indications are that it is the better choice than Lehr for a propane outboard.


The boat I chartered in March had a Lehr 2.5 on the dinghy. For the five days that we had it I loved it. I can't speak as to service or longevity though.


----------



## kayaire

Hi...thanks for the info. Yep, seems like you either get a good one out of the box that runs great, or get a lemon with all kinds of problems. Out of 33 reviews for the Lehr 2.5hp at West Marine (dealer for Lehr) the average was only 2.9 out of 5...too many horror stories including poor after sale support. Other online reviews reflected a similar response from owners. Glad that your experience was good though. Will wait until the new Tohatsu 5hp LPG motor gets out on the market to see about the response from buyers...regular price for the Lehr is just over $1000, while one can purchase the Tohatsu 5hp for $1450. Love the idea of a propane outboard in any case.


----------



## MikeOReilly

No personal experience with the Lehr propane engine, but I did meet a fellow who had one while sailing Lake Superior. He hated the engine. The cold made it hard to start and poor efficiency. So maybe not a good choice for colder waters.


----------



## Minnesail

Huh. That is a bummer. I really liked the engine, it's too bad they're so inconsistent.

The water temp was around 60ºF for us. Chilly, but not Lake Superior cold. Air temp was in the 60s and 70s.

For me it always started on the first or second pull, there was no choke to deal with, and no gasoline smell. I loved it.

Maybe the next generation of propane engines will be better.


----------



## gauchomexica

Propane does sound interesting. I will be in the market for a 6-9 hp outboard next year. I might give propane a go, and keep my 2hp gas as a backup. I really hate gasoline, the smell of gasoline, and handling it. Propane might be the ticket.


----------



## chef2sail

*Re: 2.5hp outboards..here's a gamechanger....*



kayaire said:


> Checked into the Lehr 2.5hp propane outboard and discovered low, low ratings from verified buyers. Quality issues and poor service issues scared me off, and I was super excited about propane. Tohatsu has recently introduced a 5hp propane outboard which is way too much engine for my inflatable but indications are that it is the better choice than Lehr for a propane outboard.


n

I've had a 5 hp Lehr for 3+ years with zero problems... now the same size 4cycle Tahatsu was a carberator gunning nightmare from ethanol every 2 years


----------



## RegisteredUser

Minnesail said:


> ....
> Maybe the next generation of propane engines will be better.


They will be.
It will be developed to reliability standards of current gas motors.
I don't think Lehr had the $$s, or raised the $$s, or wanted to get to that level first. A major brand will have a reputation at stake.


----------



## gauchomexica

Well, Tohatsu came out with a 5hp propane this year, and it's now for sale. Who wants to go first?


----------



## TakeFive

SCsailingdog said:


> I recently purchased the Suzuki 2.5 hp 4-stroke and love it! It is powerful, quiet, lightweight and started first pull out of the box! What an engine. I had it for 4 days and traded it for an old Catalina 22. At 30.1 pounds it is awesome. I liked it so much, I am going to buy my second one from onlineoutboards.com in less than a week! Fantastic price, prompt free delivery, who could ask for anything more?


While we're on the subject of making comparisons, I'll mention that my Suzuki 2.5 is OK. Mine started first pull out of the box also. But since then it takes about 10 pulls each time when it's cold. Not sure exactly why, it might take that long to prime it after I burn off the carburetor. Or maybe it needs a certain combination of throttle and choke. If so, I'll eventually figure it out, but for now I am just so-so on the motor. It's acceptable for now, as long as it does not get worse. I do like many other features, like a real neutral gear instead of the centrifugal clutch that many 2.5 hp motors have.


----------



## TakeFive

This weekend I finally figured out the trick to starting my Suzuki. With the motor on the rail mount, and the tank full of fuel, I pulled gently three times to prime the fuel pump, then one hard pull with choke on to start it. (It started on the first pull for me.) Immediately (within one second) press the kill switch to avoid overheat. Then move the motor to the boat and start/warm up. This procedure gives me more solid footing for the hard pull, and ensures everything is working before I transfer it to the dinghy.

Once done, I move the motor back to the rail mount, and do a freshwater rinse by suspending a bucket under the lower unit by tying it to the bimini rail above.

The motor purred like a kitten, and the neutral gear was very nice for close quarters maneuvering. If it keeps working like this, I will highly recommend.


----------



## SanderO

How long can you run an OB which is not in the water before it is damaged?


----------



## TQA

SanderO said:


> How long can you run an OB which is not in the water before it is damaged?


Less than 10 seconds.

You can damage the impeller very quickly.


----------



## chef2sail

TakeFive said:


> This weekend I finally figured out the trick to starting my Suzuki. With the motor on the rail mount, and the tank full of fuel, I pulled gently three times to prime the fuel pump, then one hard pull with choke on to start it. (It started on the first pull for me.) Immediately (within one second) press the kill switch to avoid overheat. Then move the motor to the boat and start/warm up. This procedure gives me more solid footing for the hard pull, and ensures everything is working before I transfer it to the dinghy.
> 
> Once done, I move the motor back to the rail mount, and do a freshwater rinse by suspending a bucket under the lower unit by tying it to the bimini rail above.
> 
> The motor purred like a kitten, and the neutral gear was very nice for close quarters maneuvering. If it keeps working like this, I will highly recommend.


Even if you don't burn up the impeller , I don't know anyone else who uses a procedure like this. The engine should start when attached to the dinghy easily....every time . One or two pulls. I am still not understanding why it is advantageous. Our dinghy is quite stable platform to pull on the starter cord. It doesn't upset the dinghy when I or Donna does it. It also isn't a real violent motion. This isn't something I would recommend to others.

You don't see any danger in doing this procedure of running an engine attached to your rail rail mount with a bucket suspended underneath it. Curious to know how many people fresh water rinse their outboard engines after every use.


----------



## TakeFive

chef2sail said:


> Even if you don't burn up the impeller , I don't know anyone else who uses a procedure like this. The engine should start when attached to the dinghy easily....every time . One or two pulls. I am still not understanding why it is advantageous. Our dinghy is quite stable platform to pull on the starter cord. It doesn't upset the dinghy when I or Donna does it. It also isn't a real violent motion. This isn't something I would recommend to others.
> 
> You don't see any danger in doing this procedure of running an engine attached to your rail rail mount with a bucket suspended underneath it. Curious to know how many people fresh water rinse their outboard engines after every use.


I do not have a normal transom. The motor mount is quite back behind the inflatable tube on the stern. So reaching back to pull the starter is a little awkward, and also limits how hard you can pull. Doing it once or twice is no big deal. Doing it 10 times (as I had to do before) was very awkward. As I figure out how to prime the fuel pump and the best place to set the throttle and choke to get it to start reliably on the first pull, I'm sure I'll just put it on the dinghy right away. This time I was determined not to do 10 pulls in the dinghy like last time.

I don't think running the motor for one second damaged the impeller. There was residual water left over from previous time I had rinsed it, and it was coming out the pee hole when I started it. That water provided some lubricity during the very brief start. I'll have to be sure to evacuate that water out when I winterize.

Suzuki is notorious for being sticklers about following their procedures if you ever need a warranty claim. They voided the warranty of someone I know because he couldn't document that he had done the first oil change after 10 hours of use. (He couldn't document it because he hadn't done it.) The manual says to rinse with fresh water, so that's what I did. (Used a bucket because I can't find earmuffs that are small enough.) This also served the function of burning the carburetor dry, which is highly recommended with ethanol gas.


----------



## North Channel Sailor

After no luck with the Honda or Yamaha I've sworn off the four strokes. Have you tried to find a good reasonably priced small two stroke lately? Impossible. I guess I'm not alone


----------



## T37Chef

Thinking out loud here so take it for what's it's worth... if all you really need or want is a two to three horsepower engine why not just go with something Electric? A 4-stroke engine that small I've just never found to be any good that said I've only had one the two horsepower Honda air cooled with a centrifical clutch and I freaking hated a thing and will never ever by One again.

On the note of rinsing the engine with fresh water after every use... I truly commend anyone that does this. That might be the true definition of commitment ;-)


----------

